# Found the Kolestral online



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, well, well! I got the product out of the RV this week and see that I've been spelling it all wrong this whole time. No wonder we couldn't find it online. I used a bit yesterday morning and then Kristen & Wilson came over and I showed them and noticed the spelling after she left.

*Kolestral*

I found it listed at Cherrybrook.com, which is one of the most comprehensive sites for dog grooming products, but Kristen found it for even less at Amazon.com. I see that Amazon also has a smaller tube offered as well.

Kolestral 16 oz tub at Cherrybrook.com - $9.99

Kolestral 16 oz tub at Amazon.com - $6.99

Kolestral 6 oz tube at Amazon.com - $4.29

By the way, the 16 oz tub is sold at dog shows for $11.99, so Amazon's market is a much better deal.

This was also posted in the original thread titled "Bangs...help" by Sandi (Smarty).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, well, well! I got the product out of the RV this week and see that I've been spelling it all wrong this whole time. No wonder we couldn't find it online. I used a bit yesterday morning and then Kristen & Wilson came over and I showed them and noticed the spelling after she left.
> 
> *Kolestral*
> 
> ...


thanks Kimberly--I thought that had been discontinued. It is great!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I thought so too, Sally! I figured that was why it was so hard to find (not because I couldn't recall the unusual spelling).


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What is it for and how do you use it?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, if you click on the link to Sandi's post called "Bangs... help", you can read the whole thing. It is a heavy conditioner, and I recommended it for helping to train the bangs and hold them back when she isn't showing.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Uh Duh.....I have used that for years on *MY* Hair - best deep conditioning on the earth....

And I do have good hair!

I slap it on - then sleep with it overnite - amazing resuts....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's really funny, Catherine! (especially if you saw the other topic and our inability to find it online)

One thing I love about the Kolestral is that it washes out so easily. It doesn't need several washings or a grease-cutting dishwashing detergent to remove it like some of the other deep conditioning or oil treatments do. I put it in Piaget's hair yesterday and gave him a light bath today before our B Match and it was all rinsed out with a 2-minute bath.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Uh Duh.....I have used that for years on *MY* Hair - best deep conditioning on the earth....
> 
> And I do have good hair!
> 
> I slap it on - then sleep with it overnite - amazing resuts....


When I was a kid I had to do the same thing but then I couldn't find it for years!! Everyone said it was discontinued.
Sally


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Last time i found it was at the grocery store....and it's cheap!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Last time i found it was at the grocery store....and it's cheap!!


but good!!!!!
I used to get it at Walgreens


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes I put FrizzEze in Kodi's hair, but it's a loosing battle. He has that cottony hair and he always looks like a big ball of fur.


----------

